# Help please ankle advice?



## EverSoLost (Nov 29, 2008)

So I wen't running this evening in preparation for my transfer to a new Unit.  But while I was out I rolled my ankle.  I know lots of you folks are very experienced in the area of athletic injuries.  I want to post the pics to give you an idea of the swelling.  

I'm supposed to transfer in January.  I can not afford to be off my ankle for more than a week or so.  

Any advice?  This is my shot and I really dont want to screw it up for something so minor.  There's got to be a way to get back on it quick.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 29, 2008)

Not a doctor and my advice is worth what you pay for it, but the old "RICE" always worked for my unless it was a serious injury.

R - Rest
I - Ice
C - Compression
E - Exercise (in moderation)

BTW, it looks really nasty, in case you didn't know. :)

You may want to see a medic/doc before you do anything else.


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 29, 2008)

A doctor will give me a note.  Then I'll end up on a profile, I can not end up on a profile.  It will fuck off my transfer.  I've worked a year to get here.  There has to be another way.  Hopefully it's the rice thingy.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 29, 2008)

EverSoLost said:


> A doctor will give me a note.  Then I'll end up on a profile, I can not end up on a profile.  It will fuck off my transfer.  I've worked a year to get here.  There has to be another way.  Hopefully it's the rice thingy.



... maybe it's because I'm getting older, but I would hate to set myself up for possible failure this close to getting your shot.  If you won't/can't see a doc, at least go the RICE route.


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 29, 2008)

On the RICE as we speak.  That and googlin' like a mo fo. Thanks bro!


----------



## pardus (Nov 29, 2008)

R.I.C.E.

We need some 18D's to chime in on this one!


----------



## digrar (Nov 29, 2008)

I had a similar drama, I had a visual tracking course that I didn't want to miss, I iced and iced and iced it, 20 minutes in 20 minutes out for hours at a time, taped it up and gave it as much rest as I was able. In the long run I didn't do any pyhsio, I got through the course and kept on keeping on. Then I went over on it again and again and again and ended up having 3 operations including a reconstruction.


Short term the RICE is the best plan, get the swelling down, strap it up and you can keep going on it. But you need to see a physio, get a set of ankle strengthening exercises, get some elastic theraband and do your exercises, do them every day and strengthen and stabilise the joint.


----------



## pardus (Nov 29, 2008)

0699 said:
			
		

> Should he be scared that you, me, and PB are offering medical advice? :uhh:



Well we all know you are lying, your advice would be R.F.C.E

*R*est

*F*ire

*C*ompression

*E*levation

   LMAO!


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 29, 2008)

Now we're talking.  I knew you folks had the tricks.  Wrapped it, and sure as shit I can hobble a bit on it.  

I think we're going to be okay :)  Hopefully I'll be walking normally in a couple of days and running next week! (It will whether it's ready or not. :))

Thanks guys!

I have one more drill with my current unit, then I drill with the next in Jan.  Should be plenty of time.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I am not an ortho. but I have had alot experience with ankle injuries. Please seek an M.D.'s eval. Your ankle has many ligaments and a big tendon. When you invert or evert your ankle (roll outward or inward), you can stretch a ligament resulting in a distal tibia or fibula f/x. That means that the bottom tip of your leg bones can break off causing swelling. Which way did you roll it? Our other brothers on tgis board are right regarding R.I.C.E. and anti-inflammatories. You can get an x-ray to r/o a break. I recieved a break and rupture of 5 ligaments while jumping on Sicily D.Z. in "95", requiring recon. surgery / O.R.I.F. I was out for 9 months. Most likley you just strained or sprained it but it is difficult to distingush between it. See a doc. Good luck.

F.M.


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 30, 2008)

Rolled it on the outside Doc.


----------



## Olive Drab (Nov 30, 2008)

Go to a friggen doctor.  Ive sucked it up too many times and paid for it with shitty ankle stability in the long run.


----------



## medic1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Dude, have you had the joint x-rayed?? If you have caused a fracture to the lateral malleoli than you continue to train then you will pay for it later,
my advise, get a film done to confirm soft tissue [then you can RICE/ Strap etc etc] or fracture........then you need it fixed otherwise it will go on you next time you need it next in a hurry, and that could be fatal if in the middle of a firefight!

Medic 1


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 30, 2008)

It doesnt look bruised which is a good sign but you need to keep an eye on it. If you can take two steps on it it isnt broken so that takes care of that.  I would follow the RICE advice you were given already, but the R is rest which doesnt mean you need to be moving about on it more than necessary.

DO NOT TAPE IT.  The purpose of taping is to prevent sprains, not treat them once they have occurred. It is better for it to swell, which is you body's response to injury.  In essence the swelling is acting as a quasi splint.  Sprains are very nasty (generally because of the number of ligaments that attach the ankle to the foot.)   They often require considerable time to heal and given this you need to lay off the running/rucking for a few weeks.  

I want to hit on the topic of you seeing a doc at sickcall.  DONT BE A CLOWN.  If something is causing you enough concern to mention it here you need to see an MD.  I dont care what you think you know or how many times you have played out the scenario in your head; you never know until you get there.  A transfer isnt worth possible damage to your lower extremity.  

HTH,

Crip


----------



## Muppet (Nov 30, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> It doesnt look bruised which is a good sign. If you can take two steps on it it isnt broken...  I would follow the RICE advice you were given.  Sprains take some time to heal well.  Given this you need to lay off the running for a few weeks.
> 
> I want to hit on the topic of you seeing a doc at sickcall.  DONT BE A CLOWN.  If something is causing you enough concern you need to see an MD.  I dont care what you think you know or how many times you have played out the scenario in your head; you never know until you get there.  A transfer isnt worth possible damage to your loxer extremity.
> 
> ...



There you have it. See a M.D. Crip: When I got broke dick from Sicily, I was able to walk until I really swelled up. I had a distal f/x of the tib/fib with the deltoid, fibular, talo-fibular and @ 2 other ligaments ruptured. What does that mean? Either I was hardcore, stupid or I broke it when I walked (unlikely). Just my 2 cents.

F.M.


----------



## medic1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mmmmm all macho crap aside, truth of it is that if you want to do selection in a few years time and you have allowed a serious joint injury to get mistreated then you will be on the rail platform in the first week!!
Assess it and act sensibly eh???

Medic 1


----------



## digrar (Nov 30, 2008)

Not getting treatment certainly fucked me long term.


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks all will do.  I appreciate everyone's help on this.


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 30, 2008)

Firemedic said:


> There you have it. See a M.D. Crip: When I got broke dick from Sicily, I was able to walk until I really swelled up. I had a distal f/x of the tib/fib with the deltoid, fibular, talo-fibular and @ 2 other ligaments ruptured. What does that mean? Either I was hardcore, stupid or I broke it when I walked (unlikely). Just my 2 cents.
> 
> F.M.



That was supposed to read "chances are" it isnt.  I edited my post after initially hitting the submit button but looks like it didnt edit it at all.  Thats what I get for typing at 1:30 and not looking at the post afterwards... 

So to adjust that:

Is there tenderness along the medial or lateral malleoli (bony prominence of the ankle) or is it just generalized tenderness?  If the tenderness isnt over the malleoli and you have no relative trouble bearing weight again chances your ankle isnt fractured.  

Now, just because it may not be fractured doesnt mean you are out of the woods.  Severe sprains can take longer than some fractures to heal.

 Like I said before, go see a doc.


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 30, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> That was supposed to read "chances are" it isnt.  I edited my post after initially hitting the submit button but looks like it didnt edit it at all.  Thats what I get for typing at 1:30 and not looking at the post afterwards...
> 
> So to adjust that:
> 
> ...


It wont take any weight today at all.  The tenderness is around the "bulb" of the ankle.  While swelling decreased significantly it's still there.  The upper portion or top portion of the foot is bruised.

Made an appointment.  Fortunately I'm NG so I think the benefit in that is I may be able to get my Top to let me do light duty this month without a doctor slip.  He'll just let me hobble about on crutches at the ranges is my guess.  (I hope...  You reading this Top?)  Hopefully I'll be capable of walking in a week or so (pending the Doctors' visit) and I'l be able to "fake the funk" untill my school date.

P.S.

PB my wife is giving me a pedicure just so I can be pretty for you.


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 30, 2008)

EverSoLost said:


> It wont take any weight today at all.  The tenderness is around the "bulb" of the ankle.  While swelling decreased significantly it's still there.  The upper portion or top portion of the foot is bruised.



Glad you made an appointment too see the doc.  RICE.



> Hopefully I'll be capable of walking in a week or so (pending the Doctors' visit) and I'l be able to "fake the funk" untill my school date.



Dont plan on it and dont be faking anything if you plan on walking on it for lengths of time in the future.  If you dont take care of your body it wont take care of itself or you when you need it to.  Get a diagnosis, follow the rehab plan the doc puts you on, strictly, and dont be a knucklehead.

If you jack it up being "hard" (there is a fine line between hard and stupid and the fake the funk comments puts you in the latter category) dont come looking for sympathy or further guidance on this topic.

Not trying to be an ass here just telling you what you need to be told old school style....  ;)

Crip

Questions?


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 30, 2008)

No I think that came across crystal! Will do and will comply totally.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 30, 2008)

Lost-
I have to agree with Crip - I am still having knee problems that could have been avoided (possibly) while I was in the service. Back then, Knees swelled, you got Ibuprofen, 2 days of Icing, and went back at it while still eating Motrin... 5 years ago, the orthopod finally got to my knee after it locked up at the gym and I spent another 6 months walking on it (I fell way over the stupid line on this)  I was on the table for 3 1/2 getting my knee scoped by one of the better orthopods in the area... 

Get thee to a Doctor, and do what he says.  Feet/Ankles/Knees and Hands/Wrists/Shoulders can be fixed easily if caught early and treated properly.  If they are ignored, well, you'll pay the price for a long time.


----------



## pardus (Nov 30, 2008)

Lucky for me this thread was started. 
I just came back from the gym, I started on the treadmill full speed as usual  One shin started to hurt, then one knee stated to hurt (I have chronic problems with both, both mis-diagnosed by Drs many years ago) I was telling myself to keep going... then this thread popped into my head, I slowed down and only ran 1/2 a mile then did some massage on my sore bits and hit the weights, I came back after my work out and hit the treadmill again walking then worked up to a moderate run pace for a mile, no pain whatsoever! ;)


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 30, 2008)

*Survey Says!!!!*

1st degree Ankle Sprain and probable new osteochondral fracture at the lateral dome of the talus bone.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## pardus (Nov 30, 2008)

Right, now go run it off


----------



## Brooklynben (Nov 30, 2008)

Dealt with more sprains than I can remember.  If you don't have any signs of hemoraging in your swelling (dark blue, purple or greenish streeks) than you very likely have a standard sprain.  Treatments depend on how much time you have to be ready.  When an injury is still fresh, do your best to lessen the swelling - keep foot elevated, wrap the injury area with ice, use compression ACE bandages, and if you can; stick your foot in a bucket of ice water that comes up past the injury area.  Do this for at least 12 minutes every hour for a couple of days.

After 3 or 4 days, simply ice up the area after you try to walk/move the area.

If you have to be able to hobble around sooner than two weeks, let us know and I'll give you the very painfull but effective ways to fast track the healing process.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 30, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Right, now go run it off



Sheesh, you forgot to tell him to rub dirt on it first.  :uhh:


Glad you heeded all the advice and went to the doc EverSoLost...heal up soon.


----------



## Brooklynben (Nov 30, 2008)

EverSoLost said:


> 1st degree Ankle Sprain and probable new osteochondral fracture at the lateral dome of the talus bone.
> Thanks again guys.


Sorry, You posted while I was writing my previous reply.  Same info still pertains.

HEY PARDUS - I'm assuming you've secured yourself some excellent, custom shaped, soft orthodic inserts for your shoes and boots?  If not, the pains you're experiencing may (G-d forbid) be just starting.  I can't emphasize enough the need for custom orthodics BEFORE problems become chronic.


----------



## pardus (Nov 30, 2008)

Brooklynben said:


> HEY PARDUS - I'm assuming you've secured yourself some excellent, custom shaped, soft orthodic inserts for your shoes and boots?  If not, the pains you're experiencing may (G-d forbid) be just starting.  I can't emphasize enough the need for custom orthodics BEFORE problems become chronic.



I have orthotics, these ones aren't custom fitted, Ive had the same ones custom fitted in the past, the changes to them were so minimal last time I haven't bothered since.

My stuff is chronic, Ive had worthless surguries performed by hack Drs that left me worse than I was before the surgery which BTW Ive since found out was NEVER successful. 
It's just a matter of conditioning for my shins and glucosamine/condriotin/MSM for my knees, along wit orthotics which like I said I use.


----------



## car (Nov 30, 2008)

Listen to Crip and the Troll.

If you get a profile, it's for a reason - so you can heal! :doh::eek: Don't try to be a tough guy. Do what the people smarter than you and me tell you to do.

Just :2c: from an old paratrooper who can still ski, hike and ride bikes. Listen to the docs. They are gold.


----------



## pardus (Nov 30, 2008)

car said:


> Listen to the docs. They are gold.



Indeed, wankers but gold


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 30, 2008)

I am more like titanium...  Not very pretty but tough.

Crip


----------



## pardus (Dec 1, 2008)

car said:


> Listen to Crip and the Troll.



Advice wise this should be just about the final word unless an MD chimes in.


----------



## Doc P (Dec 1, 2008)

Best way to wrap an ankle. Also if you want some added support: place a strip of tape (athletic tape or 100 mph) from the medial maleolus down and around to 4 in above the lateral maleolus (with tension) before you wrap it. In addition to the RICE might think about some Ranger Candy (Motrin). Please read the precautions before taking. Be aware that soft tissue injuries take about 4-6 weeks to completely heal...longer if you are a smoker. Feel free to message me directly if you have any questions

Good luck!!

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/applying-a-compression-wrap-for-a-sprained-ankle-6542

http://www.webmd.com/hw-popup/applying-a-compression-wrap-for-a-sprained-ankle


----------



## Ajax (Dec 1, 2008)

car said:


> Listen to Crip and the Troll.
> 
> 
> Just :2c: from an old paratrooper who can still ski, hike and ride bikes. Listen to the docs. They are gold.



Thank God for the Senior Olympics, eh?  Seriously, it's good to see you're out and about being an active member of society.  How's that Rascal working out?  


Good links DocP.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 2, 2008)

Good luck healing and look forward to arthritis. Motrin is truly good and is my best friend.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 2, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> That was supposed to read "chances are" it isnt.  I edited my post after initially hitting the submit button but looks like it didnt edit it at all.  Thats what I get for typing at 1:30 and not looking at the post afterwards...
> 
> So to adjust that:
> 
> ...




Not a issue brother. I do all my writing during night work as you can tell by my spelling.

F.M.


----------

